# Looking for a good ob/gyne in Bangkok



## kinami (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello

I want to know of any of you ladies out there can recommend a good obsterician/gynaecologist in BKK, particularly since I need some advice on baby planning and am not sure my reproductive system is acting all that well.

The one I have at Bumrungrad is not working out as well as I had hoped. I prefer a woman doctor.

let me know if you have had positive experiences. 

thank you!


----------

